# Knox's Yummy Chicken



## LarryWolfe (Jan 30, 2011)

I used *Knox's Yummy Chicken* the first time on a couple thin chicken strips in a pan with some olive oil and loved it.  So, yesterday I made a past of Yummy Chicken with Olive Oil and rubbed an 8lb roast thoroughly, under the skin and on top, with a little extra at the end.  Let it marinade for about 6 hours.  Then cooked indirect with only Royal Oak in the 350* range, approximately 3 hours.  Again, this stuff is called 'Yummy' for a reason!











While the chicken was cooking, Cathryn Kenivel did her balancing act in the garage while I enjoyed a few Boddingtons and Rocky Patels.  I damn near at the Java one, sooooo tasty.













Chicken is done, no cut up pic's but trust me......the chicken ROCKED.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2011)

Uhhhmmm, nice pictures!


----------



## 3 Olives (Jan 30, 2011)

A thing of Beauty!


----------



## bigwheel (Jan 30, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 30, 2011)

Great lookin bird you cooked up Larry and great choice of beer, Boddingtons rocks.


----------



## Vermin999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Great looking chicken!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 30, 2011)

Toby keil said:
			
		

> Great lookin bird you cooked up Larry and great choice of beer, Boddingtons rocks.



Cigar choice wasn't bad either!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks great! I love the Yummy Chicken rub!


----------



## JWJR40 (Feb 1, 2011)

Good Looking Chicken.  Wish I had some right now, and I just got finished eating lunch.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 1, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Looks great! I love the Yummy Chicken rub!



Where do you get it - I was going to try a bottle, but they want $5.00 shipping for a $5.95 4oz bottle of spices!  Kinda ridiculous...

I've looked in local grocery stores and have not found it (SoCal).


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 2, 2011)

excellence ain't cheap.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 2, 2011)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> excellence ain't cheap.


 
Maybe not, but I am!   At $11 for 4oz, that's $44/lb.  I'll keep that kind of money for prime ribeyes and baby backs, and just enjoy these pictures.


----------



## Don Cash (Feb 2, 2011)

Beautiful bird, Larry! Nice choice of beer too...That cute little girl is growing up. Bet that was a great day...


----------



## Tri Tip (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks like some good grub. How's the diet?


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmmm. Guessing the shipping has minimums maybe. Meaning if a person would buy twenty small bottles the shipping cost would remain the same as for buying only one. Now is this hot or warm?

bigwheel


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 3, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As a former BBQ Seasoning Company owner, buying online ain't cheap. Check out any online rub or sauce seller, shipping kills them and you.......but keep in mind 'you're helping the little man and not a huge company'.   Like Bigwheel said, buy more and save on shipping. Shipping, tape, labels, ink, time, etc., are not free and Knox's is not a Fortune 500 Company (YET).  So get a package or a couple bottles or rubs and sauces.  Also check to see if Knox's is carried locally in your area.  Or you could simply order Fatz Pig Powder for free shipping...........Or you could just get KC Masterpiece tater chips, put them in a food processor and call it a day.  Your call.


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 3, 2011)

Once you get to 5 jars shipping cost appears to remain the same. Shipping cost at Knox is very close to being inveresely proportinal to quantity ordered. When I shop at http://hawgeyesbbq.com/ or speciality flour stores I keep loading the basket until the shipping rate changes. There is a point where having the "little guy" ship speciality products is less expensive than buying inferior products locally.


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 3, 2011)

Of greatest importance: you can email or call Knox, hawgeyes bbq, Woody Lynch, or Finney and get an immediate response.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Thats why all the sauce/rub merchants should just sell the recipe. Would save a bunch on shipping charges.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 4, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Redflea said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KC Masterpiece in a food processor...hmmm....I do love BBQ chips...  ;-) 

I haven't found Knox locally, and no local stores for my area are listed on their web site.  I have a couple other specialty stores to try, but it looks like online would be the only option.  

I always try to support the little guy/local guy.  We shop at a grocery store that sources from local farms/ranches, buy at farmer's markets, eat mostly at non-chain/locally owned restaurants, and my favorite BBQ sauce is from a small family vendor the next city over (Simmie J's - you can find them on the web) that luckily is available in a local store.  Supporting small/independent businesses is a big part of my family - my wife's father was a small business owner, my step-father had his own business, both of my brothers are small business owners as is my sister's husband, my first cousin has his own business...in my family if you don't support small business, you don't get invited over for dinner.   

But Knox's shipping costs for small orders are too high (for me) - likely they are hoping to drive larger purchases and improve their revenue/order, reduce their time spent on smaller orders.  That's perfectly fine of course, it's their business to decide how to run.  But I know you can ship 4oz for about a buck-fifty via USPS, add in 50 cents for packaging and I'd be happy at around $2.  I can get a bottle, 12oz, of Texas Rib Rangers sauce for 1.30 shipping.  And I'd prefer not to have to buy several bottles of stuff I've never tried just to amortize shipping costs, I already have a cupboard quite full of home made and store-bought rubs that makes my wife think I'm preparing to barbecue through a nuclear winter.  ;-) 

Funny, it's really not the money, as I'd never even miss the $5 from my wallet, but I grew up in a family that knew and taught the value of a dollar, and still don't like to waste them.  

Now, if anyone else is making an order with Knox and will add in a bottle for me, I'll happily pay them spice cost + $2 shipping/handling if they'll send me a bottle of the yummy via USPS to try.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Redflea said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you'll save a whopping $3 and end up making whoever helps you pay more in their original purchase?  That sounds like a deal I simply can't refuse and I bet you get a lot of offers.

Look at the big picture, if you buy one of everything, shipping actually goes down to $2.10 per jar, so you're making a smarter purchase and saving your couple dollars.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 4, 2011)

Flea,  why not get in touch with a local food store and see if they will start carrying Knox's product?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2011)

And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 4, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3pan46aw]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:3pan46aw]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.


----------



## Redflea (Feb 4, 2011)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Flea,  why not get in touch with a local food store and see if they will start carrying Knox's product?



I'm actually doing that...we have a "small" natural food-ish chain that we shop at, and I'm going to talk w/the manager the next time I'm there to see if he's interested in trying a new rub.  I've already talking w/them about another local product they carry that they are thinking about dropping...unfortunately, they appear to be mostly reducing/simplifying stock these days.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 5, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1xqi3gw2][quote="Nick Prochilo":1xqi3gw2]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:1xqi3gw2]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:1xqi3gw2]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 5, 2011)

Well I have bought quite a few mail order items which could have been obtained locally with savings on the shipping but when the gas and time to go fetch it is figgered into the equation the prices get quite a bit mo competitive. Just as an example we like Obiecue Steak Maker real well.  If you want to drive to Traders Village in Grand Prarie and put up with throngs of guest workers and walk about 5 miles you can save about two bucks over the mail order price. I glady pay two bucks to avoid the ordeal. Or you can buy it at BBQ Galore..which is a lot closer and easier to get in and out..for about 2 or 3 bucks higher than going to the main store also. Fortunately this fella who hangs out at the beer joint sells it for a buck cheaper than Obie. Whut a deal huh?

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 5, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":ak6meyzh][quote="Larry Wolfe":ak6meyzh][quote="Nick Prochilo":ak6meyzh]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:ak6meyzh]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:ak6meyzh]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:ak6meyzh]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 6, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1ney51ng][quote="Nick Prochilo":1ney51ng][quote="Larry Wolfe":1ney51ng][quote="Nick Prochilo":1ney51ng]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:1ney51ng]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:1ney51ng]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:1ney51ng]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!   [/quote:1ney51ng]

You're jealous I'm almost done with my Arturo Fuente Sampler, which was fabulous by the way and getting ready to order the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler.  So take that!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":34twr6pm][quote="Larry Wolfe":34twr6pm][quote="Nick Prochilo":34twr6pm][quote="Larry Wolfe":34twr6pm][quote="Nick Prochilo":34twr6pm]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:34twr6pm]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:34twr6pm]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:34twr6pm]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!   [/quote:34twr6pm]

You're jealous I'm almost done with my Arturo Fuente Sampler, which was fabulous by the way and getting ready to order the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler.  So take that!   [/quote:34twr6pm]

Damn it!   PM me with what was in the sampler and what order of preference you enjoyed them!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 6, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":rs9ccl22][quote="Nick Prochilo":rs9ccl22][quote="Larry Wolfe":rs9ccl22][quote="Nick Prochilo":rs9ccl22][quote="Larry Wolfe":rs9ccl22][quote="Nick Prochilo":rs9ccl22]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:rs9ccl22]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:rs9ccl22]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:rs9ccl22]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!   [/quote:rs9ccl22]

You're jealous I'm almost done with my Arturo Fuente Sampler, which was fabulous by the way and getting ready to order the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler.  So take that!   [/quote:rs9ccl22]

Damn it!   PM me with what was in the sampler and what order of preference you enjoyed them![/quote:rs9ccl22]

I'll just call you later today, I love talking to idiots, they make me feel smarter.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 6, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":36q3s8cj][quote="Larry Wolfe":36q3s8cj][quote="Nick Prochilo":36q3s8cj][quote="Larry Wolfe":36q3s8cj][quote="Nick Prochilo":36q3s8cj][quote="Larry Wolfe":36q3s8cj][quote="Nick Prochilo":36q3s8cj]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:36q3s8cj]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:36q3s8cj]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:36q3s8cj]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!   [/quote:36q3s8cj]

You're jealous I'm almost done with my Arturo Fuente Sampler, which was fabulous by the way and getting ready to order the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler.  So take that!   [/quote:36q3s8cj]

Damn it!   PM me with what was in the sampler and what order of preference you enjoyed them![/quote:36q3s8cj]

I'll just call you later today, I love talking to idiots, they make me feel smarter.[/quote:36q3s8cj]
No, call me, not Puff!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 7, 2011)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":tvpbimpw][quote="Nick Prochilo":tvpbimpw][quote="Larry Wolfe":tvpbimpw][quote="Nick Prochilo":tvpbimpw][quote="Larry Wolfe":tvpbimpw][quote="Nick Prochilo":tvpbimpw][quote="Larry Wolfe":tvpbimpw][quote="Nick Prochilo":tvpbimpw]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:tvpbimpw]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:tvpbimpw]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:tvpbimpw]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!   [/quote:tvpbimpw]

You're jealous I'm almost done with my Arturo Fuente Sampler, which was fabulous by the way and getting ready to order the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler.  So take that!   [/quote:tvpbimpw]

Damn it!   PM me with what was in the sampler and what order of preference you enjoyed them![/quote:tvpbimpw]

I'll just call you later today, I love talking to idiots, they make me feel smarter.[/quote:tvpbimpw]
No, call me, not Puff! [/quote:tvpbimpw]

Ended up ordering the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler..........almost ordered another RP Sampler JUST FOR the Java Latte.......mmmmmm...


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 7, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":3gsikv6f][quote="Larry Wolfe":3gsikv6f][quote="Nick Prochilo":3gsikv6f][quote="Larry Wolfe":3gsikv6f][quote="Nick Prochilo":3gsikv6f][quote="Larry Wolfe":3gsikv6f][quote="Nick Prochilo":3gsikv6f][quote="Larry Wolfe":3gsikv6f][quote="Nick Prochilo":3gsikv6f]And I suppose after he buys all the rubs, if he finds one or two that he doesn't care for he should ship them to you?  :?



You are not helping the cause Prick, I mean Nick........[/quote:3gsikv6f]


There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:3gsikv6f]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:3gsikv6f]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!   [/quote:3gsikv6f]

You're jealous I'm almost done with my Arturo Fuente Sampler, which was fabulous by the way and getting ready to order the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler.  So take that!   [/quote:3gsikv6f]

Damn it!   PM me with what was in the sampler and what order of preference you enjoyed them![/quote:3gsikv6f]

I'll just call you later today, I love talking to idiots, they make me feel smarter.[/quote:3gsikv6f]
No, call me, not Puff! [/quote:3gsikv6f]

Ended up ordering the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler..........almost ordered another RP Sampler JUST FOR the Java Latte.......mmmmmm...[/quote:3gsikv6f]

Hmmmm


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 7, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is no cause here. Respect the mans right to his thought. He isn't knocking the rub, he just feels the shipping is too much for the product. I'd bet that the rub is great but wouldn't want to pay that much for shipping either.[/quote:9cn62fxy]

What the fuck, did you go on the Dr. Phil show?  You used to pay that much or more for Wolfe Rub, what makes Bryan's Rubs any different when it comes to shipping.  Nick, I'm gonna give you the house special 'Captain Morgan'.........a nice frosty mug of shut the fuck up juice!    

Again, this is a small company and Bryan's shipping prices are pretty much identical or in some cases LESS than other online rub companies.[/quote:9cn62fxy]

Which will explain why I stopped buying it!   [/quote:9cn62fxy]

You're jealous I'm almost done with my Arturo Fuente Sampler, which was fabulous by the way and getting ready to order the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler.  So take that!   [/quote:9cn62fxy]

Damn it!   PM me with what was in the sampler and what order of preference you enjoyed them![/quote:9cn62fxy]

I'll just call you later today, I love talking to idiots, they make me feel smarter.[/quote:9cn62fxy]
No, call me, not Puff! [/quote:9cn62fxy]

Ended up ordering the Absolute Montecristo Cigar Sampler..........almost ordered another RP Sampler JUST FOR the Java Latte.......mmmmmm...[/quote:9cn62fxy]

Hmmmm[/quote:9cn62fxy]


This guy orders up some nice cigars. Now us unemployed folks just stick to our everyday cigars!


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 8, 2011)

Who do you guys order your cigars from??


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2011)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Who do you guys order your cigars from??



www.mikescigars.com

Get on their mailing list and you'll get sample offers to try lot's of cigars. Depending on what you smoke, you can typically get 10 cigars with shipping for right around $40.00.  They ship UPS and you get them in two days.  High quality and fresh.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 9, 2011)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Who do you guys order your cigars from??



http://www.cigar.com/index.asp
http://www.cigarbid.com/
http://www.famous-smoke.com/cigars/search.cfm
http://www.cigarsinternational.com/
http://www.tinderbox.com/
http://www.cigarauctioneer.com/
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigars
http://www.thompsoncigar.com/
http://www.cigarmonster.com/

You have to watch the auction sites, you can get sucked in. With the site I've showed you, you can check on best pricing so you will know what to use for a max. bid. All the sites I listed I've ordered from and have NEVER had a problem. Mike's cigars that Larry listed is also a great site. Our governor here in NY has taxed the shit out of tobacco products so he forced me to shop elsewhere. I recently bought a cigar here in NY, that Larry recomended, for $12. I could have bought a 5 pack for $6 each with shipping!


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 9, 2011)

Did anybody realize ceegars was invented as breath fresheners for them who eat shit? Read that in a magazine one time so it bound to be right


----------



## Smokey Lew (Feb 9, 2011)

Well you guys convinced me. I'm going to order 5 lbs of Knox's Yummy Chicken today.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Feb 9, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Did anybody realize ceegars was invented as breath fresheners for them who eat shit? Read that in a magazine one time so it bound to be right



You must buy in bulk!


----------



## 3 Olives (Feb 9, 2011)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Who do you guys order your cigars from??



McCranies brick and mortar or Holts online. If you are partial to Fuente go to http://lounge.cigarfamily.com/ to learn. You will be a newbie and will have to introduce yourself and do a lot of reading before you are welcome in the trading room.


----------



## DaveG (Feb 9, 2011)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> bigwheel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have to special order those buckets or do you make them yourself? They seem to be a perfect fit.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks guys for the cigar sites and info. Gonna check them out.


----------



## californiagrillin (Feb 10, 2011)

Just placed my order for 1 Montecristo sampler and 1 Fuente sampler from mikescigars. Thanks Larry. Nick, checking your sites out next. Thanks Guys!


----------

